# Adern parallel schalten zum Erhöhen der Stromtragfähigkeit



## element. (20 Juli 2016)

Hallo,

mir liegt ein intelligenter 24V Antrieb mit fertigem Kabelsatz vor.
Im Originalkabel sind 4 Adern für die Leistung verwendet (2x 24V parallel, 2x 0V parallel).

Ich suche eine Textquelle, ob das erlaubt ist oder nicht.

Aus meiner Sicht kann bei bewegtem Einsatz eine Ader brechen, wodurch die verbleibende Ader bzw. Steckerpin überlastet werden kann.

Danke!


----------



## Morymmus (20 Juli 2016)

Handelt es sich bei den fraglichen Adern um die Zuleitung der gesamten Antriebseinheit - also Leitungen, die durchaus auch in einer Schleppkette landen könnten oder an welcher Stelle sind diese verbaut?


----------



## element. (20 Juli 2016)

Die Leitungen sollen im Betrieb bewegt werden.


----------



## ThorstenSt (20 Juli 2016)

Ich schätze da geht es eher um den spannungsfall als um strombelastbarkeit?!


----------



## winnman (20 Juli 2016)

Dass Adern parallelgeschaltet werden ist eigentlich gängige Praxis.


----------



## element. (22 Juli 2016)

Ja, hab ich auch schon öfter gesehen. In der Festinstallation meines Wissens erlaubt.
Aber da kann auch keine Ader in der Schleppkette abbrechen.
60204 sagt leider gar nix dazu.


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 Juli 2016)

Schsu doch mal im Handbuch des Motors nach. Du hast ja geschrieben, dass er intelligent ist, daher vermute ich mal wird er die Versorgung überprüfen und falls eine ausfällt auf Störung gehen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## weißnix_ (22 Juli 2016)

Solange die Parallelschaltung wegen des Spannungsfalls gemacht wird, hätte ich damit überhaupt kein Problem. Dann dürfte die Absicherung die Stromtragfähigkeit der Einzelader nicht überschreiten. Ein Fehler könnte - sofern die Möglichkeit besteht - über den Spannungsfall detektiert werden.


----------



## winnman (22 Juli 2016)

oder die 2 Adern separat sichern, dann löst beim Bruch einer Ader die Sicherung der anderen ab und der Fehler wird schnell gefunden.


----------



## element. (22 Juli 2016)

Die 24V bekommt der Motor von einem zugehörigen Steuergerät, das in den Schaltschrank gebaut wird.
Ein einzelner Drahtbruch wird nicht elektronisch erkennt.
Die Leitung kommt fertig konfektioniert mit Sondersteckern.
Diese müsste ich dann anschneiden, außerdem den 0V auch absichern weil dort kann ja ebenfalls ein Bruch auftreten und die Adern überlasten.
Abgesehen davon dass das andere Probleme bereitet (0V absichern wieder nur in Sonderfällen erlaubt) will ich mir den Schuh garnicht erst anziehen.
Es muss doch eine klare Aussage geben, ob es zulässig ist oder nicht (wenn im Fall eines Bruchs der verbleibende Kanal überlastet würde).


----------



## Morymmus (22 Juli 2016)

> Es muss doch eine klare Aussage geben, ob es zulässig ist oder nicht (wenn im Fall eines Bruchs der verbleibende Kanal überlastet würde).



Du könntest auch mal nachmessen, welche Strombelastung tatsächlich vorliegt. Wenn Du dann den Querschnitt, die Verlegeart und die Umgebungstemperatur betrachtest, könntest Du schon mal einschränken, ob der Betrieb mit nur einer Ader - durch einen defekt - zulässig ist.

Da Du schreibst, das es sich um ein fertig konfektioniertes Kabel handelt, könntest Du Dir auch vom Hersteller die Unbedenklichkeit eines Kabelbruchs bescheinigen lassen.

Das dazwischensetzen von Leitungsschutzschaltern dürfte ja bei diesem Gerät die Ausnahme sein - die meisten Anwender dürften das konfektionierte Kabel an beiden Seiten einstecken und fertig.


----------



## weißnix_ (22 Juli 2016)

In dem Falle ist es doch eine fertige Lösung und der Hersteller muß alle Deine Fragen beantworten können...nicht oder?


----------



## element. (1 August 2016)

Es gibt große und kleine Hersteller...


----------



## Rudi (2 August 2016)

Ich habe mir abgewöhnt alles anzuzweifeln. Da kommt man nicht mehr zum Arbeiten.


----------



## ThorstenSt (2 August 2016)

Ich würde mir mal die Frage stellen wieviel Leistung der Antrieb benötigt....dann erübrigt sich wohl deine eigentliche Frage.
Leitung entsprechend einer Ader absichern und fertig.

Allerdings ist es überhaupt keine schlechte Eigenschaft Dinge anzuzweifeln die einem merkwürdig vorkommen. 
Andere machen Dinge halt "schon immer so" 

Aber trotzdem, und da hat Rudi vollkommen Recht, muss man irgendwo eine Grenze ziehen


----------

